# Old 4449



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Southern Pacific 4449 steaming down the rails. Arches 14X20 140# rough WN paints


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is great! Love it!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful painting Oregon.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's real nice. Like Sheldon, I love trains.


----------

